# Tegu/Reptile drawings



## bfb345 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey I know some people on here sketch I just wanted to see some of the drawings you guys have done of your animals im not very good but not too bad I drew a picture of chubbs so here it is post yours on here thanks


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 5, 2013)

That's a nice pic wish I was able to draw lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah I can draw ok but it depends on the thing im drawing lol like people don't even ask me lol they turn out looking horrible haha


----------



## Dubya (Mar 5, 2013)

Batgirl1 is really good. She did a great job on a pic for a t shirt for me. D, if you read this, could you post that pic?


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't have much to contribute, but it looks good. front looks a little off, but the textures in the head look really good.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah there a technique not sure quite of the name but you just smear the grafite over and it gives it a tint like in real life but yeah i noticed that it should be a bit longer i drew this on a clipboard in the closet while i was hanging with chubbs lol


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 6, 2013)

There is an old saying about discussing money, politics, or religion. I think it applies here. 'nuff said


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey! Yay! Fellow artist thread!  I've loved drawing since I could hold a pencil. That pic is great!  i haven't drawn a lot lately...my joints hurt a lot now, so... but yeah I'll post a few pics. ( i always struggle with people too...yes, they look like people, but never who they're actually supposed to be...haha) [attachment=6607][attachment=6608][attachment=6609][attachment=6610][attachment=6611]
And this is what I drew for dubya  [attachment=6612]


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks BatGirl1 those are awesome do you have any tricks or techniques i am always looking to get better lol and thanks again very cool pics


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well as for basic tips, one is i look for 'shapes ' in what I'm drawing. For example, the hedgehog 'face' was like a triangle. The ears little ovals at the top points of it and the nose a little circle at the bottom point. Then the eyes were little circles on the lines of the triangle, a bit up from the nose....and so on. Each step you look at what shape and where it appears in proportion to the other shapes. The tegu was REALLY hard for me because I have a kind of 'focus issue ' and all the little scales freak my brain out when I'm trying to make them look like they should. So I commend you for doing such a great job with that profile of yours.  oh... and when shading, a tip is to pretend there is a light source and then everything directly 'in front ' of it will be light, and anything your 'light ' would not hit is dark. Then shade next to that dark a little lighter, then lighter, and so on. Example, if you draw a tree and pretend the sun is above it at the top of the paper, the undersides of the branches will be shaded.  i could talk more with you anytime about these things, but remember I'm not a 'professional ', haha <3


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 7, 2013)

yah but you are an awesome artist lol the hedgehogs were very cool yeah you should see this dragon i drew if i can find it ill post it scales everywhere and they are all super tiny lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 7, 2013)

When I was young I used to draw these crazy dragons with zillions of tiny scales. Haha. Intricate pencil or black pen work was my 'specialty '...haha. i'd do this instead of doing my schoolwork. :/ this was back before recognition of a.d.d. or a.d.h.d. or other disabilities...so the teachers would scream at me or punish me or call me a lazy daydreamer. Can you imagine?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 7, 2013)

My teachers called me a lazy daydreamer too. It wasn't ADD or ADHD. I was a lazy daydreamer who hated school. I just wanted to make things with my hands.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ha! Me too but also concentration disorders etc. Wouldn't have anything to do with the fact they had me on phenobarbital and pheuronol and ugh... what was I talking about? ... haha


----------



## Dubya (Mar 7, 2013)

Most kids diagnosed with ADHD don't need drugs. They need a shot of Fistadad. A liberal application of Beltabutt does wonders too. Also works great on Aspergers (aka Spoiled Brat Syndrome).


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 7, 2013)

My dad died 2 days before my 4th birthday and my mom suffered severe depression...plus had me at age 42. So.... yep. I was an 'interesting ' child. Had severe nightmares and i'd 'sleeprun' into the street. My sleeping brain could even get me through locked doors. Scared the s*** out of my mom, so... thus the phenobabital. Ugh


* barbitol


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 7, 2013)

Adult with ADHD (raises hand), function better without the meds, but can relate. While some issues are overdiagnosed, there are definite symptoms of attention disorders, Asperger's. and autisim that are very real (and in my classroom). If you are tuned in and know the background of your families, you can tell who is being a helicopter parent and who has real needs.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes. No meds for me. I was ruined enough as a child thanks  also my friend has two sons who are autistic.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 7, 2013)

As a kid, a teacher had mentioned ADHD to my mom. After a couple tests or questionaires or whatever (admined by my doctor) they determined I had ADHD but my mom never wanted to put me on medication. As an adult with a few (sometimes debilitating) anxiety disorders I wonder if it is even ADHD or if it was anxiety all along. I never felt I had issues with ADHD, I just suffer from panic disorder and social anxiety


----------



## Ripkabird98 (Mar 7, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Yes. No meds for me. I was ruined enough as a child thanks  also my friend has two sons who are autistic.



Are they twins? If not, the odds are astronomically low to have two Autistic kids.



Dubya said:


> Most kids diagnosed with ADHD don't need drugs. They need a shot of Fistadad. A liberal application of Beltabutt does wonders too. Also works great on Aspergers (aka Spoiled Brat Syndrome).



Studies show physical punishment DOES NOT work. Period. It stops the behavior, but not in a good way. You need more than just "stopping the issue".

I'm 15 and I have Aspergers. I'm not a spoiled brat. Kids without it can be spoiled brats, and those with Aspergers don't have to be, like me.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have many issues such as anxiety etc. ( can't drive certain places/distances...be in public places 'alone '... go through drivethroughs...drink from open glasses instead of bottles... depression... ) really too many to name, haha. No they are not twins. They are actually many years apart. And the older one is a high functioning autistic. The young one is more severely affected. I have known them for many years and they are def diagnosed correctly and not just kids with behavioral issues or an overboard mom.  additionally, i think dubya is not referring to actually medically disabled kids...but kids who are actually capable of controlling their behaviors but have chosen not to because they 'get away with it ' at home. Admittedly there have been times I have fallen into that catagory. Haven't we all(?) And I have encountered both types of children over my maaaannnnyyyyy years on the planet.  those with actual disorders definitely do not benefit from harsher discipline. They react adversely / sometimes violently...or 'shut down ' ( like me and one of my daughters).


...wow. this has gotten VERY off topic. How about them drawings???


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow batgirl I'm slightly but high function autistic and my daughter is severely autistic

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 8, 2013)

How crazy this is huh? Maybe we need a new thread so we can stop filling this drawing/sketch one with these posts :/


----------



## Dubya (Mar 8, 2013)

I feel left out.  My dad whupped all the disorders out of me. Except my hatred of bananas.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 8, 2013)

...


----------



## Dubya (Mar 8, 2013)

D, I will tell you the banana story at Manchester. It is sad and funny.



chitodadon said:


> Wow batgirl I'm slightly but high function autistic and my daughter is severely autistic
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



Chito, your brain is just fine. Stop trying to steal Batgirl1 with made up sympathetic bullcookies!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Haha dubya.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 8, 2013)

I am not saying that Aspergers, autism, and ADHD don't exist, but every damn kid seems to have some sort of disorder. Maybe some kids are just good ole fashioned stupid. Not everyone is above average. Stupid adults start out as stupid kids. I remember a lot of them when I was in school. If everyone is above average, then average must be the new stupid. Not everyone can be a rocket scientist. The world needs truck drivers and floor sweepers too.
On a lighter note, I am working on a wonderfully lifelike drawing of Gwangi and myself that I will post on this thread when it's finished.
[attachment=6618]


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 8, 2013)

Lol u too much dubya 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 8, 2013)

ADHD is both overdiagnosed and underdiagnosed. Half the kids taking medication don't need it, but a lot of the ones who do need it are just seen as "bad kids" and get punished.


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: RE: Tegu/Reptile drawings*



psychocircus91 said:


> ADHD is both overdiagnosed and underdiagnosed. Half the kids taking medication don't need it, but a lot of the ones who do need it are just seen as "bad kids" and get punished.



Yea I was one of the bad ones I always ran never walked

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Mar 9, 2013)

psychocircus91 said:


> ADHD is both overdiagnosed and underdiagnosed. Half the kids taking medication don't need it, but a lot of the ones who do need it are just seen as "bad kids" and get punished.



Agreed. But some parents do have to understand that their bad parenting is to blame. A lot of people can't seem to accept personal responsibility and need to blame something else for their own failure as a parent. Kids today are growing up so coddled and protected that they can't handle failure. Their brains short circuit when they fail or don't get their way. Giving trophies for losing doesn't help kids. Giving kids fake self esteem is not helping them. They need to learn that winning is good and losing is bad. This is why the Asian kids will be our bosses in a few years.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't wait to see dubya's drawing


----------

